# 9-8 Dauphin Island Trip



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Started a little after dark with a high and weak ( almoat a neap) tide and so-so water. However the wind was perfect, could have used a little bit of breeze to keep the bug off. Things were kinda slow for thye first hour of so put got better until I called it quits about 2:00. The biggest was little over 5lb and lot of "twins" at about 2+ Overall it was good night.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Very good night is an understatement. Great night.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, nice catch you could feed the block lol


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

wat a nice catch , good job


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Save sum 4 the rest of us Island giggers, LOL nice job


----------



## BayShark (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah, there is a 12 inch limit and a 10 flounder per person limit


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

BayShark said:


> yeah, there is a 12 inch limit and a 10 flounder per person limit


Are you asking me if I know the Regs? Or telling me that you do? Not sure what your post means.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Flounder, what were you using to catch them?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

A Gig


----------

